# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Grognon, 4 ans, mâle roux cherche famille URGENT (80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Grognon
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 60 




 Grognon est un chat qui a été trouvé errant il y a quelques années, il était stérilisé mais pas identifié. Nous n'avons jamais retrouvé ses propriétaires, je pense que c'était plutôt un abandon. Il était beau et bien portant.

Grognon a besoin d'un accès à lextérieur, il est habitué aux autres chats mais il est plutôt dominant.

Il lui faut vite un nouveau foyer. Sa famille ne peut plus le garder. Il est stérilisé et identifié. Il y a urgence, sa famille doit quitter son logement et ne trouve rien parce qu'elle a des animaux. Je sais que c'est interdit, mais quand on est au bord de l'expulsion, on se soumet par dépit et dégoût.

----------


## Liolia

c'est simple, quand l'eventuel futur propriétaire demande: vous avez des animaux? Il faut répondre: non.

----------


## Pascale_80

> c'est simple, quand l'eventuel futur propriétaire demande: vous avez des animaux? Il faut répondre: non.


Demande de logement social, le bailleur est passé voir si dans le logement actuel il y a des animaux. Et à ajouter qu'après ils contrôlent. C'est de pire en pire. Je n'ai jamais vu ça. Si on me l'avait dit je ne l'aurait pas cru. J'étais présente quand ça c'est fait

----------


## Liolia

Les logements sociaux se mettent hors la loi??

----------


## Pascale_80

> Les logements sociaux se mettent hors la loi??


Il y a longtemps. Il fut un temps où ils precisaient un seul animal dans le bail

----------


## doriant

Bonjour, pr d'eventuelles demandes, quels sont les frais d'adoption pr Grognon ?

----------


## Pascale_80

ça devient urgent pour Grognon, sa FA va certainement se retrouver en appartement et ne pourra absolument pas le garder. Nous n'avons aucune solution pour lui

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pascale je ne vois pas votre réponse pour les frais d'adoption demandés Merci

----------


## Pascale_80

> Pascale je ne vois pas votre réponse pour les frais d'adoption demandés Merci


C'est parce que j'ai modifié l'annonce en y ajoutant les frais d adoption. Je sais que les gens ne lisent pas toutes les pages et je voulais éviter qu'on le demande plusieurs fois. Donc depuis hier les frais d'adoption sont dans l'annonce

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 60 €


Excusez-moi je n'avais pas vu!!!! Merci

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ???

----------


## Pascale_80

il est fort probable que animaux et humains se retrouvent à la rue à la fin du mois. La FA ne trouve pas de logement et il n'y a pas de demande d'adoption

----------


## doriant

pascale est-ce qu'il est possible de vous rapprocher d'une autre asso pr le faire heberger, quitte a continuer de financer ses frais ?

----------


## Pascale_80

> pascale est-ce qu'il est possible de vous rapprocher d'une autre asso pr le faire heberger, quitte a continuer de financer ses frais ?


Non malheureusement, le problème est bien plus profond. Notre association a aussi de gros soucis financiers. C'est d'ailleurs dans un post où on demande de l'aide qu'on nous a demandé de publier des posts d'adoption et aussi de prise en charge totale par d'autres associations de tous nos chats. A croire peut être qu'on aidera plus les autres associations ....

----------


## Liolia

Oui mais enfin si le chat doit se retrouver dehors il faut bien y parer. Et je crois pas que la raison soit que les gens veulent aider d'autres assos, la raison c'est que, coucou! 2020! De plus en plus d'assos dans le rouge, et de moins en moins  de donateurs, car les gens n'ont plus de fric.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Oui mais enfin si le chat doit se retrouver dehors il faut bien y parer. Et je crois pas que la raison soit que les gens veulent aider d'autres assos, la raison c'est que, coucou! 2020! De plus en plus d'assos dans le rouge, et de moins en moins  de donateurs, car les gens n'ont plus de fric.


Ça j'ai bien compris, je reponds juste que nous ne pourrons pas prendre les frais en charge. Qu'il soit pris en charge par une autre association. Pas de soucis pour nous. D'ailleurs Grognon n'est pas le seul dans cette situation.

----------


## Liolia

Alors peut etre faire un appel au parrainage, les assos sont plus enclines a accueillir un chat parrainé.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Alors peut etre faire un appel au parrainage, les assos sont plus enclines a accueillir un chat parrainé.


Déjà fait.

----------


## Liolia

bon courage en tout cas

----------


## A_Lovely_Day

> il est fort probable que animaux et humains se retrouvent à la rue à la fin du mois. La FA ne trouve pas de logement et il n'y a pas de demande d'adoption


La trêve hivernale est repoussée de 2 mois à cause du coronavirus, donc pas d'expulsion avant le 1er juin. Ca laisse un peu de répit pour trouver une solution pour humains et chats...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> 15 juin, 03:24 · 
> 
> Grognon,  mâle de 4 ans recherche sa famille pour la vie avec un accès à  l'extérieur. Il a besoin de sortir. Il est câlin avec les humains,  connaît les chats et les chiens mais il  est de caractère dominant. C'est urgent car sa famille d'accueil  déménage en appartement dans un mois. Il est à adopter en don libre  identifié et stérilisé. Il se trouve près d'Abbeville dans le 80.

----------


## Pascale_80

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

un Grognon qui semble bien doux En tout cas il est très beau ce chat

----------


## doriant

Grognon attend tjrs sa famille !!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

espérons que cette fin d'année soit celle de son adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> 13mars,09:02[
> Grognon cherche toujours sa famille avec un accès à l'extérieur. Actuellement il se morfond en appartement 
> Il est ok chats mais peut se montrer dominant, ok chiens...
> Il se trouve près d'Abbeville 80.

----------


## doriant

chat très calin comme en attestent les fotos :

----------


## Liolia

Mais pourquoi j'ai pas un chat chamallow comme ça, les miens sont des teigneux qui m'engueulent pour avoir des friandises.

----------


## Eclipse

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir si ce chat est propre. A t'il déjà vécu avec un chien ? Pensez-vous qu'il puisse cohabiter avec une petite chienne bouledogue française de 7 mois de petite taille (7,3 kgs) gentille, habituée aux chats mais vive et joueuse ? Nous habitons dans la somme à Moreuil. Notre chatte persane est malheureusement en fin de vie. Mon mari ne pouvant vivre sans chat, nous envisageons de reprendre un chat adulte ou un chaton qui puisse cohabiter avec notre chienne. Nous habitons dans une petite maison avec jardin au fond d'une impasse qui donne sur un champs. Nous voudrions un chat, chatte ou chaton propre, non destructeur, sociable, câlin, casanier et qui recherche le contact humain et se contente de sortir dans notre jardin sans s'éloigner. Mon mari est retraité. Nous ne partons pas en vacances. Le chat ne sera jamais seul. IL aura accès à toutes les pièces de la maison et pourra sortir dans le jardin et rentrer librement en passant par la chatière.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

J'espère que vous trouverez votre bonheur J'ai vu que vous hésitiez aussi avec Bagheera 
Je pense, qu'en vous rendant sur place après réponse de l'association à vos questions, vous trouverez "LE petit compagnon" qui sans vous faire oublier votre petite persane vous comblera de bonheur

----------


## Pascale_80

Bonjour, actuellement Grognon vit en appartement et n'a plus d'accès à l'extérieur. Nous avons donc des petits soucis de mal propreté. Jusqu'à juillet 2020, il vivait en maison avec accès à l'extérieur et nous n'avions aucun souci. Il a vraiment besoin de sortir et ne va pas loin. Car quand je rentrais, il m'entendait et arrivé avant moi à la porte. Il est habitué aux chiens, il vit avec actuellement. Je pense que Grognon correspond à vôtre recherche et qu'il vous conviendrait mieux que Baguera. Si vous avez besoin de plus d'informations vous pouvez me contacter au 0633144079. Merci

----------


## Eclipse

Merci de votre réponse. J'ai rendez-vous chez le vétérinaire cet après-midi pour Darling,ma persane noire de 13 ans qui ne s'alimente plus depuis samedi et ne veut plus boire depuis hier. J'ai demandé à ce qu'on lui fasse un bilan sanguin pour vérifier en particulier l'état de son foie et de ses reins. Je viens de vivre une semaine très difficile. Jeudi nous avons du euthanasier Eclipse,ma persane bleue de 11 ans atteinte d'un cancer depuis plusieurs années. Elle n'arrivait plus à manger et vomissait du suc gastrique. Nous n'avons pas eu d'autre choix que d'abréger ses souffrances. Le même jour ma chatte siamoise de 16 ans qui était suivie et traitée depuis des années pour une hyperthyroïdie a arrêté de manger et de boire et ne voulait plus bouger. Nous l'avons amenée le lendemain chez le vétérinaire pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'elle avait. Le bilan sanguin a révélé une très grave insuffisance rénale et un taux de créatine élevé. Elle était déshydratée. Il m'a dit qu'elle était condamnée, que ses reins étaient fichus, qu'il ne lui restait plus que quelques jours à vivre. Nous avons choisi de la faire partir en douceur. Elle est morte dans mes bras, sans souffrances inutiles. Ce jour là ma dernière chatte survivante, ma persane noire qui elle aussi  est âgée  et qui a vécu toute sa vie avec ma siamoise a commencé à décliner. Vendredi elle a vomi. Samedi elle a n'a presque rien mangé. Depuis hier elle ne boit plus, ne mange plus. Je dois lui donner de l'eau à la pipette. Je saurai en fin d'après-midi si elle est condamnée ou si on a une chance de la sauver. J'ai un petit espoir car elle continue à circuler dans la maison. Elle va dans sa litière. Elle a encore la force de monter sur son arbre à chat.  Elle ne donne pas l'impression de souffrir. Il y a encore de la vie en elle.  Cette nuit elle a dormi sur mon oreiller sa tête blottie contre la mienne. Il y a une semaine j'avais trois chattes hyper sociables, câlines, adorables. Quand j'étais assise ou allongée j'avais toujours un chat sur les genoux, voir deux. La nuit elles dormaient blotties contre nous. Ce soir je n'en aurai peut être plus une seule. C'est très dure à vivre. Je pense malheureusement que si le vétérinaire arrive à la sauver ce soir provisoirement avec un traitement ses jours sont probablement comptés. On est bien déterminé mon mari et moi à faire en sorte qu'elle ait la plus belle fin de vie possible.  Si malheureusement ma petite Darling devait mourir dans les jours qui viennent nous nous mettrons en quête d'un chat ou d'une chatte car mon mari a toujours vécu avec des chats et ne se voit pas vivre sans. Il était très proche de notre siamoise et souffre beaucoup de sa disparition. Je lui ai promis qu'au plus tard pour la fête des pères je lui offrirai un nouveau petit compagnon de vie.

----------


## Eclipse

Le vétérinaire a pu sauver ma chatte persane. Elle a un problème au foie et à la vésicule biliaire. Elle a un traitement à suivre (une potion pour un drainage lymphatique) et il lui a fait une piqure pour nettoyer son foie. Elle devrait se remettre à manger progressivement dès demain. En attendant je lui donne du nutri-pls gel et de l'eau à boire à la pipette. On le revoie la semaine prochaine pour voir si ses taux sont redevenus normaux. Sinon il faudra revoir son alimentation. J'ai bon espoir de la sauver. Les jours qui viennent seront décisifs. Pour l'instant je suspend donc ma recherche d'un chat. Je préfère me consacrer à ma petite rescapée.

----------


## Pascale_80

Je comprends. Quand sera venu le moment n'hésitez pas à revenir vers moi. Je serai heureuse de vous confier un de nos petits protégés

----------


## Sydolice

Oh la la Eclipse, que de souffrances en si peu de temps !
J'ai vécu le même calvaire avec mes chiennes, mes chattes et mon chat adoré Epidaure qui étaient tous nés en 2002 et 2003 et sont tous devenus vieux en même temps. Et comme vous, j'ai dû subir des pertes successives et très rapprochées. 
Je compatis et vous souhaite encore beaucoup de bonheur avec votre Darling. Vous ne pouvez raisonnablement pas lui imposer un nouveau compagnon à ce stade de sa vie. Grognon trouvera une famille qui l'aime ! Il a l'air tellement câlin.
Je vous souhaite du courage et vous envoie mes amitiés. Je fais un gros bisou à Darling.

----------


## Eclipse

Merci pour vos messages. Darling va beaucoup mieux. Elle recommence à manger. Elle a repris les 200 grs qu'elle avait perdu depuis la mort de ma siamoise. Je suis si soulagée. Je n'aurai pas supporter de perdre trois chattes en une semaine, d'autant plus qu'il y a quelques mois j'ai perdu ma chienne bouledogue française âgée de 12 ans. J'ai eu énormément de mal à me remettre de sa mort. C'était mon premier chien et ma meilleure amie. J'ai repris une petite chienne depuis qui m'a aidée à surmonter mon deuil. C'est mon petit rayon de soleil. Elle apporte de la joie de vivre et de la jeunesse dans notre maison. Quand je suis sortie du véto vendredi après l'euthanasie de ma siamoise, heureusement qu'elle était là avec son exubérance, sa vitalité pour m'aider à aller de l'avant. J'ai fait une longue balade dans la nature avec elle. De la voir heureuse m'a mis du baume au coeur. Aujourd'hui, même si je pleure mes disparues, je me console en me disant qu'elles ont eu une longue et belle vie, qu'elles sont parties sans souffrance et dignement. Quand j'ai pris ces petites bêtes chez moi je savais qu'un jour viendrait où je pleurerai leur mort. Je ne regretterai jamais toutes les années de bonheur que mes chattes m'ont données même si aujourd'hui leur absence est dure à vivre. 
Je souhaite de tout mon coeur que Grognon trouve au plus vite une famille aimante. Il le mérite. Il me rappelle beaucoup mon premier chat, un tigré roux abandonné en pleine rue en plein hiver que nous avions recueilli. De tous les chats que nous avons eu, c'est peut-être celui qui nous a le plus aimé. Quand nous lui avons ouvert la porte de chez nous, il avait faim, il avait froid. Il était si reconnaissant d'avoir enfin un foyer. Il nous a rendu au centuple toute l'affection que nous lui avons donné. A sa mort mon mari et moi étions inconsolable. Nous avions l'impression d'avoir perdu plus qu'un chat. Quand j'ai lu le portrait de Grognon, j'ai eu un pincement au coeur. Sa personnalité est si semblable à celle de mon premier chat que s'en est troublant. J'ai eu beaucoup de chats dans ma vie, des chats de type européens, des chats de race, des chats achetés, des chats adoptés, des chats recueillis mais ceux qui m'ont donné le plus de bonheur ce sont les chats que j'ai sauvé. Quoi de plus gratifiant que d'offrir de l'amour à un animal qui a eu un début de vie difficile ? On se sent utile. C'est un tel bonheur de gagner leur confiance, de les voir s'épanouir. J'ai aimé tous mes chats mais j'ai toujours eu un attachement plus viscéral, plus maternel envers ceux que j'ai sauvé. Pour ceux qui hésite à adopter, dite vous quand offrant un nouveau départ et une nouvelle chance à un animal qui en a bien besoin, vous ne ferez pas seulement un heureux mais deux, car je peux vous assurer que tout le bonheur que vous lui apporterez il vous le rendra. Je ne connais pas Grognon mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'être touchée par son histoire. je lui souhaite bonne chance.

----------


## doriant

peut-etre que ce sera votre chat eclipse le moment venu, si vous avez craqué pr lui. ca ne se bouscule pas pour l'adopter  :Frown:

----------


## Pascale_80

Dorianta à raison ça ne se bouscule pas pour Grognon, 4 ans qu'il attend. Jusqu'à l'an dernier, ça ne posait pas de problème, il vivait à la campagne, sortait et rentrait comme il voulait. Depuis juillet dernier, il dépérit en appartement sans pouvoir sortir. Et franchement ça nous fait mal au cur, de le voir miauler aux fenêtres, aux portes, essayer de s'enfuir des qu'on ouvre....

----------


## sundae

Une annonce sur secondechance.org, wamiz, et d'autres sites spécialisés, augmenterait sa visibilité.

Il a l'air super ce minou  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Dorianta à raison ça ne se bouscule pas pour Grognon, 4 ans qu'il attend. Jusqu'à l'an dernier, ça ne posait pas de problème, il vivait à la campagne, sortait et rentrait comme il voulait. Depuis juillet dernier, il dépérit en appartement sans pouvoir sortir. Et franchement ça nous fait mal au cœur, de le voir miauler aux fenêtres, aux portes, essayer de s'enfuir des qu'on ouvre....


Et malheureusement aucune de vos FA ne peut pas prendre le relais???? C'est horrible ce qu'il vit le pauvre lui qui est un chat d'extérieur et ce doit être très difficile à gérer pour sa fa actuelle

----------


## bab

> 2août,21:02
> 
> _Grognon, sans aucune pudeur 
> 
> _

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il essaie tout ce qu'il peut pour attirer l'attention ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sundae

Des nouvelles de Grognon ? Comment va-t-il ?

----------

